# Gaggia Pro/Sette 270WI combo - newbie questions



## GBO (May 19, 2020)

Hello,

I could use some advise - I am new to home espresso and have a few questions.

Couple of details:

-The Gaggia is the new Pro model

-I have purchased an IMS 16/20 gr basket (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01L810G8U/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

-My bottomless portifilter is on back-order. Once I get it, I will make my current one a pressure gauge.

Questions:

-Is that a recommended basket or is there a better choice

-I am having trouble with the timing of my shots - from the press of the button to the first drop of espresso, it is only taking about 3.5-4 seconds. The espresso appears to be slightly more transparent then I would expect. I have tried grinding finer but it does not seem to help (I believe the 270 was down to about 9 on the macro dial). I grind about 17 gr into the basket (the Sette makes a pretty big static mess at the end). Should I be grinding more? I have tried 18 with similar results.

-Regarding testing the bar level, I have seen many conflicting reports of how. I have built a set up with a gauge on one end and a needle valve on the other to test the pressure closed and with the water flowing. If my goal is to get it to 9 (or 9.5) bar, is that with the needle valve closed? Also, to lower the pressure I have seen many articles on cutting the OPV spring. I am trying to make sure that if I screw it up, I have a back up but I cannot find a replacement part number. Any suggestions? I have seen a couple of 1/8 valves on eBay that ship from the UK (however I am in the states so I was hoping for a slightly cheaper/faster solution if possible).

-I am interested (once I dial in my shots) in upgrading to a PID. Are there recommended ones for the Pro that have good instructions?

Thanks for any help you can provide. I have a lot more testing and dialing in to do, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlastairB (May 23, 2020)

Not sure on the Pro but to adjust my OPV (pre 2015 Classic) I whip the top off the OPV and using a Hex key rotate the inside (guess its a sprint seat). No need to chop anything - Not sure if the Pro is different.

I've got 10 bar at portafilter gauge (no flow). Its at least lower than the 14 I registered before the tweak!


----------

